

Mosquito Laser - cobrausn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosquito_laser

======
cobrausn
Interestingly enough, this appears to be an Intellectual Ventures product
(idea?). I might even be tempted to tolerate their existence if this thing
works as advertised and becomes available on the cheap.

